# This in not your normal CCW ...



## Guest (Oct 5, 2012)

*.....*

.....


----------



## WVTactics (Mar 26, 2012)

Now that.... is a gun.. and that.... just made me tinkle with excitement... I want!!


----------



## Irish (Oct 5, 2012)

Wow!!. . .


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

that thin was so big it knocked his pants down! lol


----------

